# Got a Teaching Job



## music123 (Mar 11, 2013)

I honestly don't know if this is a success or not. I recently decided I'm going to face my fears and get a teaching job. I'm certified K-12 in music (leading performances a lot, what was I thinking?!!) but I'm starting with elementary because I think they will judge less if I mess up lol.

I'm actually a smart individual and I was offered all three jobs I interviewed for. Wow. Everyone sees my potential but me. 

The school year feels like a ticking time bomb moving ever closer. I start in 2 months. In the meantime, I'm hiding out in my house. :/ I'm scared to start planning.

But...I've signed my contract and am going to do this. I could use a few SA cheerleaders. 😝


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## Crystalize (Aug 22, 2010)

Amazing! Congratulations. I have been a teacher for a year also at elementary level. You will be fine. I was nervous at first but if you prepare for your classes and you have an understanding of your subject then it will be easy. After a month or two you will start to enjoy it especially if you are passionate about the subject.


----------



## music123 (Mar 11, 2013)

Crystalize said:


> Amazing! Congratulations. I have been a teacher for a year also at elementary level. You will be fine. I was nervous at first but if you prepare for your classes and you have an understanding of your subject then it will be easy. After a month or two you will start to enjoy it especially if you are passionate about the subject.


This helps me a lot, thank you! I am so nervous that I will fail, be a bad teacher, get fired, etc. But I always got really good evaluations in my student teaching! I think if I just plan well and push past the anxiety, it will get easier. :smile2:


----------



## Willtochange99 (Nov 24, 2014)

Congrats on taking the plunge!! I think you made a great decision in taking this job. It will help you build up resilience!


----------



## clreamscapes (Jun 20, 2015)

Congrats! 
I wish I could say that potential employers could see my potential-- my problem is that I'm not very good at presenting myself in a positive manner at interviews. My insecurity always shows! I'm trying to get more work as an ESL teacher in Taiwan, btw. Right now I work part-time with kindergarteners and I think it's a good place to start precisely because they would judge less if I mess up (and I often do!). I do still struggle with my self-confidence despite this fact though.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm also applying for teaching jobs and certified in 7-12 math. However, I've not finished my applications cuz I'm putting my career on hold to work on myself. Congratulations by the way! 


I LOVE fellow SAS teachers of all types. Glad to see more emerging on this forum. It's a paradox us socially anxious teachers .


----------



## clreamscapes (Jun 20, 2015)

meepie said:


> I LOVE fellow SAS teachers of all types. Glad to see more emerging on this forum. It's a paradox us socially anxious teachers .


So true!  Although sometimes I wonder about SAS social workers/psychologists/mental health professionals. I've thought about pursuing a master's in counselling psychology but I just think, how do I help other people if I have unresolved issues?

Sorry OP for sidetracking a bit!


----------

